# Enlarged Prostate causing my symptoms?



## steve444 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello everybody I am new here and I have had symptoms for the past year and a half and I don't know if this is what is causing the symptoms or not.

I got diagnosed with an enlarged prostate today after noticing it hurts to pee sometimes and my lower back hurts almost all day.

I have what I would call a relaxed anus it feels like it isn't closed at all times and I always have mucous in my stool and it sometimes takes forever to clean!

I have been taking probiotics called florastor it is helping a little bit I guess, I wish it was cheaper!

I went and got a sigmoidoscopy and they said everything was fine and the sphincter is strong.

I noticed everytime they checked my prostate it hurt pretty bad, like really tender but why they wouldn't have known at the colonscopy that my prostate was enlarged unless maybe that was the start of it.

My question is can a enlarged prostate cause the feeling of a relaxed anus because I just want this to end and get my regular life back.

The doctor put me on antibiotics for the enlarged prostate.

Before this everytime I explained my symptoms to the doctor they said "Its all in your head".

Also I have a small hemrhoid but its not on the butthole its a little up from it.

I notice a foul smell from my butt and when I pee that I never noticed a year and a half ago and I feel like I am always fatigued.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## steve444 (Feb 7, 2013)

Can anyone please let me know if this could cause all my symptoms?

I am so lost for answers but I feel like the enlarged prostate could do this, so once its cured will all of this go away?

I appreciate any help!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've only heard of them causing urinary symptoms, not bowel problems.

I don't think they can see the prostate at all with the colonoscopy, you can feel it from the rectum but I don't think the colonoscopy feels anything and even when enlarge I don't think it protrudes into the rectum.

The fatigue may need to be followed up on as a lot of different things can cause that.


----------



## steve444 (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't see what else would cause my anus to just suddenly feel relaxed besides this prostatis which I think is an infection which I would think would mess with your bowels because obviously something caused this.

I also quit smoking cigs and started to vape an e-cig about 13 months ago but I don't see why that would cause this either

I was drinking alcohol about 4 times a week for about a year but I wouldn't think that would have caused it either because plenty of people drink.

I now only drink once a week.

I just want my anus to feel normal again!

Thanks for any help!


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi Steve,
I am having same symptoms as you have described on this forum, Leaky Gas, incomplete evacuation, slight lower back pain especially when i sit. I am diagnosed with chronic bacterial prostatitis(E Coli). What was the result after getting on antobiotics for enlarged prostatitis? Any improvement? Awaiting your reply.


----------



## dufusmatt (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Steve,

I suffer from CPPS/Chronic Prostatitis and for a while I saw a physiotherapist who said around 50% of his patients with CPPS/CP also had IBS type symptoms. This sort of makes sense since prostate problems inevitably involve peeing lots, anxieties about not making it to the toilet it time and general changes in the way you use your pelvic muscles. Also, there is evidence that antibiotic use can badly disrupt the natural gut flora, which can be the onset of IBS in some people.

But the fact that you have a hemorrhoid and that it feels really tender when they check your prostate tells me that your pelvic muscles are taking a beating.

I don't really know what to suggest as I've had little luck getting over any of it, but I can certainly tell you that if any doctor ever tells you "It's in your head" - Please punch them hard! That is an extremely unprofessional attitude and they are clearly ignoring important symptoms.

Good luck!


----------

